# Dog collar LED



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I did a night ride a while back and a guy had a flashing LED light that hung from his dog's collar. I tried to find one but was only able to find flashing LED's in different shapes and mostly plastic. I bought the most durable looking light only to watch my dog destroy it within 5 minutes.

The one I'm looking for looks like this, except more bell shaped and smaller. It's two pieces that twist together and turn on when they are twisted tight.










Anyone know what I'm talking about or where to find some of these?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

https://www.niteize.com/product/SpotLit-LED-Collar-Light.asp

That picture looks like it could be at Green Mountain in CO?

***


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey thanks for the reply. That light is really similar to the one he destroyed so quickly. The picture was taken near Yakima, WA.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

boostin said:


> Hey thanks for the reply. That light is really similar to the one he destroyed so quickly. The picture was taken near Yakima, WA.


Your not supposed to let them use it for a chew toy. How did he destroy it?

I have zero experience with these....

Amazon.com: Bling Bling Blinkers: Pet Supplies

Wholesale Fast Shipping Via HKpost Dog Cat Pet Safety 4 Color Flash LED Light Collar Tag, Free shipping, $1.93-2.19/Piece | DHgate


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I have nothing to contribute to the dog light discussion but I thought of just about anywhere in central CA when I saw that pic. Cool dog, it looks perfect for trail running.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

gmcttr said:


> Your not supposed to let them use it for a chew toy. How did he destroy it?
> 
> I have zero experience with these....
> 
> ...


Yea buddy! That amazon link looks close. I think I'm going to pull the trigger. edit- after reading some of the reviews I might try harder locally before I go the internet purchase route.

Like my avatar says, I live in an orchard and next to a vineyard. Moses likes to haul ass through the vineyard even though there are trellis wires strung every row about his height. He has to duck or jump the wires - by now he is very good at it. Sometimes his collar tags the wires and that little plastic light was no match. It was ripped apart and I thought it was long gone. The other night I was on a walk and thought I was losing my head but it turned out the light/battery/switch component had stayed together and was blinking in the dirt.

Derekbob, this dog absolutely lives to run, hike, and go on rides. He's fast too!


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

+1 on the Nitize

I have a husky and he's pretty rough with other dogs at the dogpark and we put a ton of miles on him running, bikejoring, skijoring, and whatever. It's waterproof (mostly), rubberized, has user replaceable batteries, and the clip has never failed or come off. It's also bright and visable. The other lights linked to from other posts shine down, not out, so visability is reduced, and your dogs safety is compromised.

my $.02....


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I will third the NiteIze (even though I generally don't like their products...). When I worked for a kennel, a few of the dogs had those, and they would have had to work real hard to rip them off.

If you still want to avoid it, look into stuff by Ruffwear. Costs more money than most pet accessories, but there is stuff geared towards nighttime (reflective leash/collar/light/jackets, etc.) and they aren't pieces of junk.


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

Years ago I placed a LED light around my dogs collar so that he could be seen and light up the path as we walked. All I did was use one of those LED lights that strap around your head/helmet and placed it around his collar instead. Worked okay with the exception of the shadow that his ear projected in front of the beam of light.


----------



## bornslippy (Oct 1, 2010)

those NiteIze are crap! I had one. over time the outside of it gets dirty and because its a silicon/rubber material, it gets hazy as it get worn out and then led light isn't as bright. I use the Filzer UFO LED Light now. its much better and brighter. UFO LED Light - White - Lights - Products - Filzer

I also got my dog one of these LED light straps as a light collar as well BRT Strap.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Slippy, thanks for contributing to the thread! I will check these products out as all the lights I've tried have been junk. 

Cheers


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

i just take these off a bike and put them on the dogs collars KNOG : Silicone Lights : Frog Strobe Light


----------



## bornslippy (Oct 1, 2010)

here is my Skylar sporting her lights


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

i use one of those taillights for bikes that have a clip and I just put it on the back of his collar and it works great super cheap (15 bucks) last a long time and are super bright


----------



## Ismartgift (Jan 31, 2019)

Anyone who knows the good quality and wholesale rates of led dog collar. My friend organized a party about led dog collar for night walks so I bought reliable products of the led dog collar. More of the visit led dog collar stores. But I could, not find the led dog collar and at least good advice my friend this store. No doubt this store is good facilities provides the wholesale and reliable products.


----------

